# Gaslow



## tresrikay (Mar 7, 2009)

I had my Gaslow system fitted by north western motorhomes...(my dealer for the van) in the summer of 07. On a recent refill the filler did not shut off and The pipe had to be reconnected,which when disconnected stopped the auto shut off valve.
 As it was just a day or two before my visit to the N.E.C, I thought it would be good to speak to them direct.
I have never experienced such good customer care. Even though they did not fit it they sent an engineer to me who replaced the filler and tested the system, and i have an assurance that if need be should  fault recur that the whole system will be replaced.

This standard of customer care is a very rare thing in this day and age, everything was done at my convenience and in a very professional manner.
I very rarely endorse or reccomend much in this Industry but GASLOW has my full and total approval.


----------



## t&s (Mar 7, 2009)

i am still pondering the idea of gaslow 
but am still unconvinced that it will be cost efective unless you use the van full time  at least 6 months 
later in the year after you have time to assess the system some feedback on usage and combined with instaltion cost would be apreacheated


----------



## t&s (Mar 7, 2009)

agreed if i was in the market for a new van then a diesel heater and cooker / oven would be high on my list 
we average 5, 13 kg of propane bottles a year
but when abroad if we run out we use our standby campingaz 903 cylinders available most places but our two spares take up valuable wine space


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 8, 2009)

Pleased you got the problem sorted Rick. I also have had my system in for a few years now (without problems) but when I first decided to fit, I contacted the Gaslow Sales person who was only to willing to help with information, was'nt pushy, nothing was to much trouble.

One of the main reason's for fitting was not having to hump and heave the bottles in and out for filling, when you are getting a little older this can be a little difficult, especially if you are having problems with arthritis etc.

Happy Camping


----------



## 1967bowesj (Mar 8, 2009)

Pioneer you dont have to be getting on in years to love not having tohump gas bottles in to a motorhome locker, I'm just over the 4 ooooo mark and havent regretted fitting a gaslow system. And it wont take that long for it to pay for itself, just filled up ( only one 11kg cylinder admittedly) cost at local " Calor Autogas" system supplier for cars £9.45, local gas shop for 13kg propane £24.00 and due anouther price incress shortly I was told. So saving £15.00 a fill up it'll only take 14 refills to repay my outlay of £198 for the system. Why only one bottle you are all thinking, it leaves a shed load of space in the locker for all the tools and beer / wine and such like, and if you need to fill up while away theres loads of refill stations now so shouldnt be a problem.
I will echo your remarks about the gaslow people couldnt help more if they were to personnaly come and fit it for you very nice people.
John


----------



## orian (Mar 8, 2009)

1967bowesj said:


> Pioneer you dont have to be getting on in years to love not having tohump gas bottles in to a motorhome locker, I'm just over the 4 ooooo mark and havent regretted fitting a gaslow system. And it wont take that long for it to pay for itself, just filled up ( only one 11kg cylinder admittedly) cost at local " Calor Autogas" system supplier for cars £9.45, local gas shop for 13kg propane £24.00 and due anouther price incress shortly I was told. So saving £15.00 a fill up it'll only take 14 refills to repay my outlay of £198 for the system. Why only one bottle you are all thinking, it leaves a shed load of space in the locker for all the tools and beer / wine and such like, and if you need to fill up while away theres loads of refill stations now so shouldnt be a problem.
> I will echo your remarks about the gaslow people couldnt help more if they were to personnaly come and fit it for you very nice people.
> John



That sounds a very reasonable price for a Gaslow installation or did you fit it yourself?


----------



## 1967bowesj (Mar 8, 2009)

orian said:


> That sounds a very reasonable price for a Gaslow installation or did you fit it yourself?


Hi orion fitted myself (very easy job) if you are moderatley useful with a spanner you can fit it easy. Onlu fitted one bottle, filler kit any regulator adaptor from company called outdoorbits very easy transaction and gear comes direct from gaslow
Hope this helps John


----------



## Jacques le foot (Mar 8, 2009)

We had our gaslow system fitted 2 years ago, and have never regretted it. So convenient, no lifting in and out of our very deep gas locker, and no problem filling when on the continent.


----------



## t&s (Mar 8, 2009)

is this gaslow system only for butaine or is it for propane as we use the van all year and have had problems with butaine freezing up   i wonderd ?


----------



## t&s (Mar 8, 2009)

yes this could cause problems especialy if realy cold although down to minus two i have been ok with butaine but at minus 5 we have no heating 
and not being to insulate the gas bottle as to it neeeds to be vented  any one got the answer ???


----------



## Neckender (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a twin 6kg gaslow setup with filler in gas locker, I fitted it myself in just over 1 hour and I have since fitted a barbque point in gas locker. It is very conveniant for me as i can't lift gas bottles anymore as 4 operations on shoulders and elbow.

John.


----------



## jjwagon (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Tresrikay... was by any chance CMR involved with the repair? I consider them to be one of the best outfits I have ever come across. The engineer John even gives you his personal mobile number if you have a problem. I had occasion to ring this with an enquiry about fitting the (excellent) Gaslow system to another van and he answered my query and then explained that he was actually on holiday!

Not cheap for everyone I agree but as a fulltimer with six months in Uk and the rest abroad it will soon reward me financially. However the main advantage is its sheer convenience.


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi 1967bowestj,
I worked out that my installation would pay for itself after the 24 refills (2x6.5kg bottles) that was accomplished a couple of years ago. I like yourself fitted the system myself and saved a lot. Being an ex-engineer, it was easy.

Happy Camping


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi t&s,
I recently had a reply to an e-mail that I sent to Calor, the autogas for Gaslow re-fills will freeze at -30.1degc. I deleted the mail, so could'nt put the quote on this reply. Mind you, I would'nt like to put it to the test! I think because it burns hotter than Butane, it leaves the pans cleaner, less washing up for me

Happy Camping


----------



## ajs (Mar 9, 2009)

.

out with HID on satdee in the van... pulled inte make a cupa... no gas 

shock horror as i changed over to a new 13kg at white house ( the 6 had just run out up there ... 
and i hadn't changed that 1 before the weekend  )

... lost a full cylinder to weepage... and yes the locker stank of gas 

it's not possible to *fit them* wrong ...is it  

regards
ajs


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi ajs, 
Should have a look at the sealing washers if I was you in the pipenut ends. Cost peanuts to replace. (cost £2.98 for birdnuts this morning) hungery beggers! Good luck.
Bill.

Happy Camping


----------



## ajs (Mar 9, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Hi ajs,
> Should have a look at the sealing washers if I was you in the pipenut ends. Cost peanuts to replace. (cost £2.98 for birdnuts this morning) hungery beggers! Good luck.
> Bill.
> 
> Happy Camping


 
.. washers .. can't see any washers anywhere ...

 regards
aj


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 9, 2009)

ajs said:


> .. washers .. can't see any washers anywhere ...
> 
> regards
> aj



Oh dear!! no rubber washers, no gas, that's life. Do yourself a favour and fit some before replacing the bottles.

Happy Camping with or without Gas.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Mar 9, 2009)

Having discussed the Gaslow pro's and con's with a few members of this forum, I decided to bite the bullet and have the system fitted early this year. I have to be honest and say I am absolutely delighted with it and would reccomend it to anyone. I actually had 1 x 6kg and 1 x 11kg bottles fitted, it seems to be costing me in the region of £10 to refill the 11kg when it empty's.


----------



## ajs (Mar 9, 2009)

Hazy-thoughts said:


> Having discussed the Gaslow pro's and con's with a few members of this forum, I decided to bite the bullet and have the system fitted early this year. I have to be honest and say I am absolutely delighted with it and would reccomend it to anyone. I actually had 1 x 6kg and 1 x 11kg bottles fitted, it seems to be costing me in the region of £10 to refill the 11kg when it empty's.


 

would you do a little maths for me please... difference in fill about 11 quid..( for a 13kg.. that near enough)

how many 11 quids in to the cost of your system.... then divide by your annual number of fills ...that'll tell me your payback period 

btw.. anyone... are the systems transferable from van to van 

regards 
ajs


----------



## smifee (Mar 9, 2009)

i have a refillable system. not gaslow as i didn't like being told where the filler point had to be. autogas 2000 at thirsk fitted my system and put the filler where i wanted it. they have their own gas pump and so can test for leaks at the time of fitting. one guy on MHF has had 3 gaslow systems fitted on 3 new vans and 2 of them had leaks.

it can be transferred to your next van. in my case i can either leave the filling point on the old van or replace an end cap on the side trim & remove it.

the refillable system allows me to spend 2 or 3 months in france, germany, italy & portugal without having to get local gas bottles. i use a lot of gas. 11kg lasts me 2 weeks. when the first bottle runs out i have 2 weeks to fill up. 

it depends on how long into the 2 weeks i fill up as to how much gas i put in so it's not £11 every fill. i reckon i fill up 16 times a year and the system paid for itself in just over 2 years. the system cost £500.

if you stay on sites with hookup & don't use much gas it will take ages to pay for itself. much like buying a MH in the first place.


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi smifee,
I decided where to put the filler point on our Gaslow system, wanted it inside the locker on a bracket so as not to put a hole in the main body or door. This can be removed when changing the van.

Happy Camping


----------



## smifee (Mar 10, 2009)

hi pioneer

i suppose it depends on the fitter you get on the day. having been told that the filler couldn't be fitted anywhere but where they said it would go i asked where their gas pump was. they didn't have one.

i considered an inside filler but didn't want to make it obvious that i was filling gas bottles.

at the time the calor mafia were trying to get garages to refuse to allow autogas to be used for refilling gas bottles.


----------



## t&s (Mar 10, 2009)

at the time the calor mafia were trying to get garages to refuse to allow autogas to be used for refilling gas bottles

i supose there is this concern 
at least a filler on the outside would probably eleviate this thought
and they would think the motor ran on gas 
i dont realy think a filler cap on the outside of a van would cause someone not to buy it they might even think it was a good thing having half the work done for them


----------



## champstar (Mar 11, 2009)

Just a thought having a filler on the outside of van is advertising the fact that there is expensive refillable cylinders on board....in todays society you cant be too careful.
The advice from the LPG gas association states that if a filler that is not part of the vessel to be refilled and is fixed then the risks are the same as a car filling up...I always carry this incase a garage gets fussy but so far no probs.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Mar 11, 2009)

My filler was fitted on inside of the Gas locker. The guy that fitted my system told me that Gaslow wouldnt guarantee any that were fitted into sills, when I asked about it. I am not sure whether this is true or whether he just didnt fancy the job 

Filling has not been a problem, and I have had no over zealous attendants telling me off so far. If they were too, I could show  them that I was not refilling removable / portable bottles as they are actually plumbed into van.

Another thought when deciding to place your filler cap is the fact that it has the "Gaslow" logo on it, I didnt think it would be a very clever idea to let the neardowells know that I had an expensive system fitted asit would make them aware that it would be worth breaking into locker for the resale value of the system.
Paranoid or what


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Mar 11, 2009)

ajs said:


> would you do a little maths for me please... difference in fill about 11 quid..( for a 13kg.. that near enough)
> 
> how many 11 quids in to the cost of your system.... then divide by your annual number of fills ...that'll tell me your payback period
> 
> ...




I have only had the system fitted since Christmas, so can only tell you thus far. We fulltime, and have been in van every night since then. 
I brought the van back from Germany so it was fitted with German fittings and bottle. I would have to have purchased bottles of some description for this country as well as regulators. The Gaslow system importantly to us allows us to travel pretty much all over Europe without having to worry about different regulators / Gas Bottles for different countries, with only a couple of adaptors we should right just about everywhere we go.

We are averaging a top up of the 11kg bottle approx every 12 days. This has been during the very cold weather, snow etc.
Obviously I can only guess we will use less during the warmer months, and even less abroad. where incidentally Autogas is much cheaper than on our fair isle.  So hopefully we should have recouped our initial expenditure in two to three years time, making it well worth every penny.


----------



## cipro (Mar 11, 2009)

Envoy of you because you are full timer some say it is a wise move 
some brave move I was thinking of exciting with a small amount
of apprehension.
Do you keep a bog of your travels
If my job went really t*ts up then circumstances may help the 
decision easier 
Sorry for the questions but 
where are you now 
what van do you drive
and do you have a hobby to fill the long winter days
sorry I'm a nosy bugger


----------



## italiano (Mar 24, 2009)

*Gas low tanks*

Don't be fooled in believing you can refill this type of tanks (bottles ) abroad because you just cannot, in Italy its definetely  a BIG NO, in France its not so bad if its a self service, you just fill up and pay,but there is a sticker on the pump warning not to fill gas bottles, in Spain forget it altogether, you really have to go out of your way to refill,  I attend some of the shows in this country and some of the jargon that some people will tell you is absolutely rubbish, if you got to buy then buy because they are very convenient and cheaper to refill, in the long run they will pay for themselves, if you use the van as i do all year round then just go ahead and buy.


----------



## Tony Lee (Mar 25, 2009)

italiano said:


> Don't be fooled in believing you can refill this type of tanks (bottles ) abroad because you just cannot, in Italy its definetely  a BIG NO, in France its not so bad if its a self service, you just fill up and pay,but there is a sticker on the pump warning not to fill gas bottles, in Spain forget it altogether, you really have to go out of your way to refill,  I attend some of the shows in this country and some of the jargon that some people will tell you is absolutely rubbish, if you got to buy then buy because they are very convenient and cheaper to refill, in the long run they will pay for themselves, if you use the van as i do all year round then just go ahead and buy.



Iceland and Morocco are the only two countries so far that have no refilling facilities for fixed gas systems - and even in Morocco, some say there is a chance of getting a fill at one spot. Ours lasts over a month so we were able to fill up in Bergen and last until we got back to Scotland. In Morocco we just bought a local 13kg bottle for about 12 Euro and exchanged it every week for about 4 euro. It is now sitting in the gas locker full to be used if the main tank runs out and will then be thrown away.

Spain is reasonably served with outlets and Portugal too, but yes, they are not on every corner and in Spain you will need GPS coordinates to find them. The warning on some pumps seems to refer to filling normal leisure bottles with an adaptor off ebay. With around a month supply in the tank there is rarely any need to go hunting - just refill when you happen to see the sign. The pumps usually start at 5 Litres so as long as you need more than that, they don't care how little it is. Bloke at Bergen raised his eyebrows at the small fill but understood why when I told him Iceland had no refillers.

I went for the fixed system after meeting a couple of travellers who had a boot full of different bottles they had been forced to buy in different countries and didn't want to throw out in case they went back again. Spain is apparently one such place where it is not easy to get the local bottles.


----------



## smifee (Mar 25, 2009)

had 6 weeks in Italy in 2005. Filled up three times and all were self-service. Saw no signs re what you could fill and the staff didn't care about anything except getting my money.

before we went i was a bit concerned having read that autogas was difficult to find way down south. found the opposite to be the case. they even had several new autogas only sites.


----------

